# Curtain Rails for a Kon Tiki?



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi there, we have a 2006 Swift Kon Tiki 655 ( and lovely she is to) we have cab blinds but I am wanting to fit curtains around the cab to keep out the drafts that come up the seat belt holes and the doors (sometimes if the wind is strong) Does anybody know where I can but flexible, narrow curtain track. I have searched high and low, trailed web sites, but no luck. Can anybody point me in the right direction PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

May be of help, I needed a few of the runners as a couple had snapped. I looked everywhere for them tinternet etc. Any way called into a place on our way down south for Easter asked in the shop they didn't have any but told me to go down to the servicing place. They had some! My point is try the servicing side of a motorhome place they may have some in stock to do repairs and may sell you a length.

regards

Karen


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Wendyandjohn,

I believe it can be done, using a flexible track we use in caravans.

You would need to order the following parts from your Swift dealer:

• 1039695 - TRACK-N/GLYDE (Curtain Track)

• 1004990 - RUNNER-N/GLYDE GLIDER (Pack Hook – Track attachment)

• 1004693 - HOOK-N/GLYDE (Pack Hook – Curtain attachment)

• 1004995 - N/GLYDE END STOP (Two required)

• 1004986 - BRKT-N/GLYDE (Track – Cab liner attachment – 10 required)

• Screws to attach the track to the headlining

If you PM me your chassis number, I will be able to confirm the fabric scheme in your vehicle, if you want matching curtains.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi

If you are getting draughts from the seat belt 'holes' get underneath the van and block up the openings in the chassis members where the pillars are, Fiat leave them open!

You can also seal the ventilation holes in the doors.

Peter


----------



## wendyandjohn (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone with the info on the curtain track. Much appreciated,


----------

